# طلاب هندسة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر



## محمود حسانين (25 مايو 2007)

*هندسة الأزهر شعبة المناجم والفلزات*

السلام عليكم أريد التواصل مع أحد المهندسين يكون خريج جامعة الأزهر عام 2003 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islamiccastel (31 مايو 2007)

كنت سامع عن دورات corrosion فى فلزات الازهر
ياريت لو حد عنده معلومات


----------



## مهندس أزهري (5 يونيو 2007)

اخوك عنده 

دى دبلومة فى الcorrsion وبتدرس على سنتين كل سنة بمنهج دراسى معين "" فى الرقان يعنى ""


----------



## mazen_99 (5 يونيو 2007)

طيب انا مش خريج الازهر - لو حابب انى اسجل دبلومة - سمعت انى هدرس مواد اسلامية لمدة سنة ...
فهل الكلام ده صح ؟؟
و ممكن اعرف ميعاد التقديم للدبلومة امتى ؟؟؟
و شكراا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

اود التواصل بين طلاب هندسة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر اخوكم احمد منير عمرو طالب بالفرقة الثالثة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

*المواد الدراسية فى قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر*

وصف محتوى المقررات الدراسية

أولا: شعبة المناجم والفلزات:

تب م 101 جيولوجيا هندسية 

تعريف بعلوم الأرض - المعادن (التصنيف ،والخواص ) - الصخور - التصنيف ، والنشأة ،والتراكيب الأولية والثانوية - ميكانيكا الصخور -ميكانيكا التربة - المياه الأرضية - الخرائط الجيولوجية - الكشف الجيوفيزيقى - تطبيقات الجيولوجيا الهندسية فى مجالات الأنفاق ، و السدود والخزانات ، ومواد البناء ورصف الطرق.



تب م 102 علم المواد واختبارها 

مقدمة للمواد الهندسية - تركيب الذرة - الترتيب الذرى - العيوب الناشئة عن الترتيب الذرى - الإنتقال الذرى فى المواد -الإختبارات المتلفة ( اختبارات الشد والضغط - اختبارات الإلتواء -التصادم بالتحميل - صلادة المعادن - كلال المعادن وزحفها ) - طرق الاختبارات الغير متلفة للمعادن.



عل أ 107 رياضة هندسية (1)

المشتقات الجزئية وتطبيقاتها - التكاملات المتعددة وتطبيقاتها - تحليل إتجاهى- المتسلسلات اللانهائية - الهندسة التحليلية فى الفراغ - الدوال الإتجاهية ومشتقاتها - المعادلات التفاضلية من الرتبة الأولى والدرجة الأولى وتطبيقاتها - المعادلات التفاضلية المتجانسة من الرتب العليا.



تب ع 101 س صناعة التعدين والبترول

مقدمة وتعريفات أساسية - الموارد الطبيعية والموارد المعدنية - نشأة وتكوين الخامات والبترول فى القشرة الأرضية - خصائص ومجالات صناعتى التعدين والبترول -العمليات الأساسية والمراحل المتتالية فى صناعتى التعدين والبترول - التطورات الحديثة فى تكنولوجيا إستخزاج الخامات والبترول - هياكل وأنشطة صناعتى التعدين والبترول فى مصر.



تب ع 102 س رسم معدات التعدين والبترول

نظام الزاوية الأولى والثالثة للاسقاط- الرسومات متعددة المساقط -تحاليل الأبعاد -الازدواج والتفاوت -علامات تشطيب السطوح وتشغيلها -أدوات التثبيت -أنواع سن اللولب- المسامير الملولبة - الخوابير - الأعمدة المخددة - التروس - وصلات الأنابيب - مسائل لإيجاد المسقط الناقص -المقاطع النصفية والكاملة - رسم تجميع أجزاء الماكينات 



مد ش 102 س مساحة مستوية وطبوغرافية

مقدمة فى علم المساحة - المساحة بالجنزير-الرفع بالبوصلة - الرفع باللوحة المستوية ( البلانشيطة ) -الرفع باستخدام المضلعات-الخرائط - المساحات وتقسيم الأراضى-الميزانية-حساب الحجوم-الخرائط الكنتورية - التيودليت وتطبيقاته - القياس التاكيومترى-المنحنيات الأفقية والرأسية.



كه ق 102 هندسة كهربية

الدوائر الكهربية الأساسية-قانون آوم- قانون كرشوف-التجميع- دوائر التيار المتردد - دوائر أحادية وثلاثية الوجه - تحسين معامل القدرة - المحولات - المحركات - المحركات الكهربية - محركات التيار المستمر- محركات التيار المتردد - التحكم فى سرعةالمحرك - قدرة محركات الطلمبات -محرك الأسانسيرات - حماية المحركات.



تب ع 103 كيمياء فيزيائية وعضوية

مقدمة - تركيب الذرة - الروابط الكيميائية - الغازات المحاليل - الكيمياء الحرارية -الديناميكا الحرارية - الكيناتيكا - الاتزان الكيميائى - الحماض - القلويات -الالكتروليتات ـ تعريفات حديثة - الهيدروكربونات المشبعة - الهيدروكربونات الغير المشبعة - البنزين والمركبات الأروماتية - الهيدروكربونات الهالوجينية - الكحولات - الفينولات.



مد ن 103 هندسة إنشائية

مدخل عام - قانون نيوتن-الأحمال-الركائز-الكمرات - رضوض الأفعال - الإستقرار- القوى الداخلية -الإطارات-الإستقرار-القوى الداخلية -الجمالونات -الإستقرار القوى الداخلية -الخصائص الهندسية للقطاعات - مركز الثقل -العزم الأول للمساحات -عزم القصور الذاتى.



عل أ 204 رياضــــــة هندسية (2)

دوال خاصة ( بيتا وجاما )- متسلسلات فورييه وتطبيقاتها - تحويلات فورييه وتطبيقاتها - تحويلات لابلاس وتطبيقاتها - دوال المتغير المركب.



مك ع 201 هندسة ميكانيكية

الوحدات والأبعاد - القانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية - القانون الثانى للديناميكا الحرارية - القانون العام للغازات - المعادلة العامة - الدورات الحرارية - نبـذة عن محركات الإحتراق الداخلى-المفاهيم الأساسية لتحليل الإجهادات -العناصر الأساسية للماكينات (التكوين, الغرض, الإستخدام) - نظم نقل القدرة (التروس،السيور،الطنابير) -المواسير وقطع تركيبها-مسامير القلاووظ والصواميل والخوابير القياسية-بعض الآليات الخاصة (الأقراص اللامركزية،الكامات،الحدافات).



تب م 201 سريان موائع تطبيقى 

- مقدمة وتعريفات - ضغط السوائل وقياسه - سلوك السوائل فى الحالة الساكنة - سلوك السوائل فى الحالة المتحركة - معادلة بيرنولى وتطبيقاتها - سريان الموائع خلال الفتحات الضيقة - سريان الموائع خلال الأنابيب - تحليل الأبعاد - أنواع الطلمبات وتصميماتها.



تب م 202 تطبيقات الحاسب

دراسة مقدمة الحاسب - معرفة علم الأجهزة والبرمجيات والمستخدمين والعلاقات -دراسة نظم التشغيل (الأوامروكيفية تنفيذها ) - وكذلك حماية الأقراص ومعالجة النصوص 



تب م 203 ميكانيكا الصخور

تعريفات - تحليل الأجهادات والأنفعالات فى مستوى - الأجهادات الرئيسية والأنفعالات الرئيسية - قوة الصخور - نظريات الانهيار - خواص الصخور غير الأيزوتروبية - إتزان المنحدرات - توزيع الأجهادات حول الفتحات تحت الأرضية.



تب م204 س المعادن والصخور

مقدمة -الخواص الطبيعية- الخواص الكيميائية-المعادن المكونة للصخور -المعادن الاقتصادية-الخواص البصرية الميكروسكوبية-المعادن فى الصناعة-الصخور النارية-الصخور الرسوبية -الصخور المتحولة0

تب م 205 س تجهيز خامات

مقدمة - تقييم عمليات التركيز - عمليات الأختزال الحجمى(التكسير والطحن ) - عمليات النخل المعملى والصناعى - حركة الجزيئات الصلبة فى الموائع - عمليات التصنيف0



تب م 206 أسس عمليات

تصنيف الفلزات فى الصناعة - تصنيف العمليات الميتالورجية - ديناميكا حرارية - حركية التفاعلات المتجانسة وغير المتجانسة - العمليات الإلكتروليتية - الوقود وتجهيز الخام - التآكل - ميتالورجيا المساحيق - ميتالورجيا اللحام - تفاعلات الصلب مع الغاز.



مد ش 202 مساحة تصويرية وجيوديسية

مقدمة-تعريف علم المساحة الجوية والجيوديسية-تصنيف وتطبيقات المساحة الجوية-أساسيات علمالتصوير-تركيب كاميرا التصوير(كاميرات المساحة الجوية) وطرق معايرتها-قياس الإحداثيات وأخطائها-العلاقات الهندسية للصور الجوية الرأسية-الرؤية المجسمة-قياس فرق الإبتعاد-أجهزة التوقيع والتثليث الجوى-تخطيطمشاريع التصوير-شكل الأرض-الشبكات المثلثية وأنواعها-تعين ارتفاع أبراج الرصد-الاشتراطات ومتانة الشبكات-الرصد غير المركزى-المثلث الكروى-قياس المسافات بالأجهزة الإلكترونية وتصحيحها-اسقاط الخرائط.



تب م 207 مدخل هندسة المناجم

مقدمة وتعريفات بالفتحات المنجم - التعريف بمجالات هندسة المناجم - تأثير الجيولوجيا على الفتحات المنجمية - طـرق البحث والاستكشـاف عن الخامـات المعدنيــة - العمليات المشتركة فى المناجم ( أ- الحفر ب - التفجير ج - الهواء المضغوط )- إنشاء الممرات المنجمية وتدعيمها - إضاءة المناجم - الأمن الصناعى فى صناعة التعدين.



تب م 301 فلزات طبيعية

التركيب الذرى- الترتيب الذرى والشكل الهندسى للبلورات - العيوب الناشئة عن الترتيب الذرى - منحنى النظام الثنائى -منحنيات الإتزان لبعض السبائك الحديدية والغير حديدية ( منحنى الإتزان للحديد والكربون، منحنيات الإتزان لبعض سبائك الألمونيوم)- نظرية المعالجة الحرارية للحديد الصلب - الحديد الزهر-تأثير العناصر المختلفة على خواص الصلب و الحديد الزهر - مقدمة فى المواد المخلوطة.



تب م302 نقل وتداول خامات

تخزين المواد (الأكوام ، المستودعات ) نقل المواد الجافة (السيور الناقلة ـ المغذيات ـ الرافعات - الزلاقات ـ الشاحنات ـ القطارات) ـ التحكم فى الغبار ـ المزج والتجنيس - أساسيات سريان السوائل فى المواسير وعلم سلاسة المادة ـ تجهيز واستخدامات الأخلاط - تخزين الأخلاط ـ التخلص من النفايات. 



تب م303 س تحليل خامات

طرق التحليل الرطبة (كميا وحجمياً) - طرق التحليل والاستخلاص بالصهر الحرارى - طرق تحليل خاصة مثل (طريقة0المقارنة اللونية ، والتحليل الطيفى - تطبيقات معملية)0



تب م 304 س جيولوجيا المناجم

مقدمة وتعريف بالجيولوجيا الاقتصادية- الرواسب المعدنية والخامات- الرواسب المعدنية باطنية النشأة - رواسب التحول بالتماس والاستبدال البيروميتاسوماتى - المحاليل المائية الساخنة ورواسبها المعدنية - الرواسب المعدنيةسطحية النشأة- الرواسب المعدنيةالرسوبية - التحول والرواسب المعدنية المتحولة - جيولوجيا مصر وثرواتها المعدنية - التراكيب الجيولوجية 



تب م 305 س تركيز خامات

يتضمن المقرر دراسة أساسيات وتطبيقات الطرق الطبيعية لتركيز الخامات ،وتشمل عمليات الفرز ، والفصل بإستخدام السوائل الثقيلة، التقمز ، المناضد الهزازة، التجميع والتشتيت والفصل المغناطيسى - الفصل الإلكتروستاتيكى وعمليات التخلص من المياه - التجفيف الحرارى0 



تب م 306 س عينات واحتياطيات المناجم

مقدمة - طرق العينات تحت السطحية - حساب الاحتياطيات تحت السطحية - طرق العينات السطحية - حساب الكميات ومتوسطات الجودة - الحفر - تقويم الخام - درجة القطع فى الخامات - الخلط - تصنيف الاحتياطيات - الإحصاء ودرجة الثقة فى تقويم الخامات - الإحصاء الجيولوجى 



تب م307 مساحة المناجم

إصطلاحات التعدين ومجال وأدوات مساحة المناجم - الربط بين المساحة السطحية وتحت السطحية (الطرق المباشرة وغير المباشرة ) - نقل المناسيب وطرق إجراء الميزانيات - المضلعات تحت السطحية - تخطيط الممرات المنجمية والمنحنيات - تطبيقات فى مساحة المناجم .



تب م 308 هندسة المناجم تحت السطحية 

طرق التشغيل التحت سطحية للرواسب المعدنية - تحديد عناصر التشغيل للطبقات الرقيقة والمتوسطة السمك - تحديد أبعاد الأعمدة فى طريقة الحجرة والعمود - الموقع المثالى للآبار الرأسية - تخطيط وتصميم طريقة الحوائط الطويلة



تب م 309 استخلاص فلزات مائى

مقدمة - العوامل المستخدمة فى النض - تكنولوجيا النض - إستعادة المواد المستخدمة فى النض - طرق الاستعادة من المحلول ( التبادل الايونى - الاستعادة باستخدام المحاليل - الترسيب بالتبادل الايونى والاستعادة الالكتروليتية ) 



تب م 401 استخلاص الفلزات

مقدمة - تركيز الخامات - ميتالورجيا استخلاص الحديد -الصلب- النحاس - النيكل - الالومونيوم - الزنك - الرصاص - السبائك الحديدية - صب المعادن.



تب م402 اقتصاديات وتقويم المشروعات 

المفاهيم الأساسية الخاصة بالقيمة والتقويم طبيعة مشروعات المناجم ومعالجة الخامات أساسيات الحسابات المالية إهلاك رأس المال تقدير التكاليف الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل معايير تقويم المشروعات تقويم مشروعات المناجم ومعالجة الخامات واستخلاص الفلزات.



تب م 403 هندسة مناجم مكشوفة 

تعريفات وعناصر المنجم السطحى - تجهيز حقل المنجم السطحى - طرق التعدين السطحى - تفجير المصاطب والخنادق - تعدين الرواسب الوديانية وتكريك الرواسب من المياه 



تب م404 معالجة الخامات 

مقدمة ـ كيمياء التعويم (الخواص الكيميائية للسطوح) ـ المركبات الكيماوية المستخدمة فى عملية التعويم ـ الديناميكا الحرارية للتعويم ـ علم القوة الحركية للتعويم ـ ماكينات التعويم ـ دوائر التعويم ـ تطبيقات عملية على التعويم0 



تب م 406 تصميم وحدات التجهيز

التعريفات والمفاهيم الأساسية الخاصة بتصميم العمليات دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية التكاليف الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل اتخاذ القرارات اختبار فحص الخامات وتقويم النتائج . إنشاء لوحات التدفقات أساسيلت وإجراءات اختبار معدات معالجة الخامات ، مع التطبيقات الازمة على النوعيات المختلفة.



تب م 407 التهوية والصرف فى المناجم

مصادر مياه المناجم وطرق التحكم فيها - طرق منع تسريب المياه بالمناجم - مجمعات المياه - السدود تحت السطحية - أنفاق تصريف المياه - أنواع المضخات - تصميم محطات الضخ - التحكم فى الجو بالمناجم - غازات المناجم - غبار المناجم - الحرارة داخل المناجم - سريان الهواء والأتربة خلال الفتحات المنجمية - دوائر التهوية الأساسية بالمناجم - التهوية الطبيعية - المعدات الميكانيكية للتهوية - نظم التهوية بالمناجم .



تب م 408 تطبيقات الحاسب

- دراسة قواعد البيانات (الملفات - الإسترجاع -الإضافة- المسح - التبديل ) - المكونات وكيفية إستخلاص الملفات الأخرى -التجهيز-التقرير-الفهرسة - فكرة عامة عن النوافذ 0



المواد الإختياريــــــــة



تب م 409 خ جيولوجيا تطبيقية

علاقة الجيولوجيا بهندسة المبانى- علاقة الجيولوجيا بهندسة الانفاق - علاقة الجيولوجيا بهندسة المياه الأرضية-علاقة الجيولوجيا بهندسة ثبوت الميول.-علاقة الجيولوجيا بهندسة السدود والخزانات- علاقة الجيولوجيا بمواد وأحجار البناء.



تب م 410 خ المعادن والصخور الصناعية

المعادن التآكلية-المواد الخام لصناعة السيراميك-المواد الكيماوية الإنشائية-اسبستوس-بوكسيت-المواد البيتومينية-الحجر الجيرى-الدولوميت-المجنيزيت-الميكا-الصخور الفوسفاتية-الرمل الزلط-السيليكا-السيليكون-الكبريت-التلك-التيتانيوم.



تب م 411خ الإحصاء التطبيقى

مقدمة - النماذج النظرية للتوزيعات- اختبارات احصائية-الارتباط والتوافق - تحليل التوجهات -الاحصاء لبيانات فراغية(الاحصاء الجيولوجى).



تب م 412خ موارد الطاقة

المصادر التقليدية للطاقة-استخدامات الطاقة فى الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل-الإنتاج العالمى من الطاقة-أنواع الوقود-القوة الكهربيمائية-الطاقة النووية-مصادر الطاقة البديلة-التأثيرات الضارة الناجمة عن مصادر الطاقة المختلفة على البيئة والصحة.



تب م 413 خ معالجة النفايات وحماية البيئة 

مقدمة - علم البيئة - التلوث فى المناجم ووحدات التجهيز - التحكم فى الأتربة ومجمعات الأتربة - المحوطات - التخلص من النفايات - أحواض وسدود النفايات - تخطيط وإنشاء وتشغيل وتثبيت سدود وأحواض النفايات - معالجة المياه المستعملة عديمة النفع .



تب م 414خ إعداد وكتابة التقارير الفنية

كتابة المقدمة - عرض المشاكل - الإسترشاد بالخبرات السابقة - الخطوات المطلوبة للحل - إقتراح الحلول العديدة - إختيار أنسب الحلول - التكاليف - ترتيب الإستنتاجات والتوصيات.



تب م 415 خ طرق خاصة فى التعدين

التعدين بطريقة حفر الآبار - التعدين تحت المياه - التعدين بطريقة التبخير والتكثيف - تقنيات خاصة فى التعدين تحت سطح الأرض - التعدين بالحرث تحت الأرض.



تب م 416خ منشأت المناجم

تعريف عام بمنشآت المناجم وأنواعها.- إنشاء الطرق المنجمية - إنشاء قضبان السكك الحديدية المنجمية .- أنواع القاطرات المنجمية.- أنواع السيور المنجمية .- إنشاء محطات الصيانة والماكينات المنجمية - إنشاء محطات الطلمبات المنجمية - أنواع التدعيم المنجمى.



تب م 417 خ فحص وصيانة وترميم القطع الأثرية (الفلزية وغير الفلزية)

فحص وصيانة وترميم القطع الأثرية ( الفلزية - اللاأفلزية ) - مقدمة فى علم النحت فى صناعة الأثار ( النحت فى المواد الفلزية- النحت فى المواد اللاأفلزية) - علاقة التلوث بالأثار - مقوامة الموادالفلزية لعوامل التلوث - الدراسة الميكروسكوبية للقطع الأثرية- حماية القطع الأثرية منالتلوث



تب م 418 خ طرق خاصة فى معالجة الخامات

مقدمة لطرق إعداد التغذية للعمليات الهيدروميتالورجية ـ عملية إستخلاص الذهب بالملغمة ـ عملية إستخلاص الذهب بالسيندة ـ عمليات التجميع ـ عمليات الإذابة بالبكتريا.



تب م 419خ تجهيز الفحم 

مقدمة - تكسير الفحم - التصنيف الحجمى للفحم - طرق التركيز الجافة - طرق التركيز الرطبة - التخلص من ماء الغسيل.



تب م 420خ تجهيزمواد البناء

تجهيز وتخزين وتصنيع أحجار البناء- تجهيز وتخزين وتصنيع الرمل والزلط- تجهيز وتخزين وتصنيع الأسمنت- تجهيز وتخزين وتصنيع الخبث- تجهيز وتخزين وتصنيع الأحجار المقطعة ذات الأبعاد المختلفة- تجهيز وتخزين وتصنيع الجبس.



تب م 421 خ تكنولوجيا الوقود

مقدمة - تصنيف الوقود - أصل التكوين - الخواص والتجهيز - تكنولوجيا الاحتراق - درجة الاشتعال - الأفران- الملامح الاقتصادية - عوامل الصحة والامان - الإستخدامات - الإعتبارات البيئية.



تب م 422 خ الحراريات والخزفيات 

مقدمة - المواد الخام - تصنيف الحراريات والخزفيات - الخواص والتجهيز - الاسس النظرية - تكنولوجيا التصنيع - الملامح الاقتصادية - الإستخدامات - متطلبات الطاقة - الإعتبارات البيئية .



تب م 423 خ طرق خاصة لاستخلاص ومعالجة الفلزات

مقدمة - الاسس النظرية للاستخلاص والمعالجة - تصنيف ( تكنولوجيا ) العمليات (الطرق ) - أمثلة للطرق الخاصة مثل (تكنولوجيا البلازما ، تكنولوجيا الليزر )- الملامح الإقتصادية - متطلبات الطاقة - الاعتبارات البيئية.



تب م 424 خ المفرقعات والتفجير

أنواع وخواص المفرقعات-وحدات الإشعال-تفجير المصاطب-طرق شحن الأخرام-تفجير خنادق خطوط الأنابيب-تفجير الأنفاق-التفجير للحصول على أسطح مستوية-تفجير الأعمال تحت الأرضية-التفجير تحتالماء-التفجير الحذر-تفجير المبانى والمنشآت-أشكال خاصة للتفجير-الأمان الواجب أثناء أعمال التفجير.



تب م 425 خ إستخدامات وتصنيع خامات الفوسفات 

الملامح الإقتصادية للاسمدة الفوسفاتية - وظيفة الاسمدة الفوسفاتية فى الزراعة - تصنيف الاسمدة الفوسفاتية - الاسس الفيزيائية والكيميائية لتكنولوجيا تصنيع الاسمدة الفوسفاتية - الاستخدامات المختلفة للخامات الفوسفاتية - الاعتبارات البيئية - متطلبات الطاقة لإنتاج وتوزيع الاسمدة الفوسفاتية.



تب م 426خ تطبيقات ميكانيكا الصخور فى اتزان المنشئات الأثرية ( السطحية وتحت السطحية ) 

مقدمة فى علم الجيوميكانيكا التتطبيقى - دراسة اتزان التمان تحت السطح - تاثير التركيبات الجيولوجية على التمانتحت السطحية - دراسة استقرار ميول الطبقات السطحية المتعلقة بالأثار- ياثير العوامل البيئية على الصخور الأثرية - صيانة وعلاج تدهور المنشأت الأثرية


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

*اعضاء هيئة التدريس فى قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر*

الســادة أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالقـسم وتخصصاتهم


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

ارجو من خريجى وطلاب قسم هندسة التعدين (المناجم والفلزات) التسجيل هنا فى هذا الموضوع واماكن العمل وارقام التليفون اى تعارف كامل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أخوك في الله 
محمود أحمد علي 
الفرقة الثانية 
قسم هندسة التعدين والفلزات 
كليه الهندسة 
جامعة الأزهر _ قنا 
XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX
أرجو التواصل
______________________________________________
نرجوا التواصل من خلال المنتدى ...... جزاكم الله خيرا
وهذا ليس لشيء .. إلا أننا نسعى لأن تعم الفائدة على الجميع
أسأل الله لكم التوفيق يا مهندسوا المستقبل


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ان سعيد جدا بيك يا باشمهندس اكرم اخوك فى اللة احمد منير عمرو الفرقة الثالثة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر وعلى فكرة رقم تليفونى0165156543 والبريد الالكترونى ×××××××× ,وارجو التواصل بين هندسة تعدين القاهرة وقنا
_____________________________________________________________
أرجوا التواصل من خلال المنتدى ...... مع خالص تقديرنا وإحترامنا
وهذا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع .... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (3 سبتمبر 2007)

احمد منير عمرو قال:


> ان سعيد جدا بيك يا باشمهندس اكرم اخوك فى اللة احمد منير عمرو الفرقة الثالثة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر وعلى فكرة رقم تليفونى0165156543 والبريد الالكترونى ×××××××××××× ,وارجو التواصل بين هندسة تعدين القاهرة وقنا



أهلا وسهلا بشمهندس عمرو 
وعلي فكرة إسم أكرم ده الإسم الحركي أن اسمي 
محمود أحمد علي 
وأنا نفسي نبقي أصدقاء 
لأن إنت أكبر مني وأكيد عندك خبرة أكثر 
وتاني مرة بشكرك علي الموضوع ده 
ومستني رسايلك علي الاميل لان عندي اسئلة كتير جدا محتاجه اجابات
:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*مرحبا بكل طلاب هندسة فلزات ومناجم الأزهر ......... 
مع خالص تمنياتنا لكم بدوام التوفيق ....*


----------



## عبد النافع (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بطلبة هندسة المناجم والفلزات الازهروخاصة احمد منير لانى انا معاة فى نفس الدفعة وربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا للاحسن


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خير ا ياباشمهندس عبد النافع


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*خريجى هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر*

شعبة هندسة المناجم والفلزات

1972-1982

1972

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

طه عباس طه
1 
سعيد عبد المحسن على
2

عبد الحكيم محمد أحمد
3

فتحى عبد القوى النصار
4

فتحى ابراهيم خليل
5

مصطفى متولى السعيد
6




1973

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

على احمد عبد اللطيف
1 
محسن زكى محمود
2

على سليمان أبو زيد
3

أبو المحاسن محمد عبد العزيز
4

محمد أبو المجد ابراهيم
5


6




1974

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

محمد امام محمد سليم
1 
عبد الحفيظ عبد الرحمن أحمد
2

علاء الدين محمد بسيونى
3

محيى الدين حسن نصار
4

رزق ابراهيم رزق
5


1975

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

عبد اللطيف عبد المتحلى
1 
عدنان ندا السيد
2

نبيل محمد يوسف
3

صبحى ابراهيم عبد المجيد
4

مصطفى عبد الحفيظ أحمد
5


6




1976

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

سيد أحمد أمين
1 
ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم حجسن
2




1977

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

سمير محمود السيد سليم
1 
محمد عبد الهادى السيد
2

محمد فتيح عبد العزيز
3

سامى محمد السيد مبارك
4

طه عبد الفتاح أحمد
5

عباس بهرام السيد
6

سمحى عوض الشربينى
7

محمود عبد الحميد السيد
8




1978

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

عبد الهادى محمد صالح
1 
حافظ حسن حافظ
2

أحمد عبد الجليل باشا
3

السيد عبد الغنى عبد العزيز
4

الامام حسين الامام
5

فتحى محمد خليل رزق
6

محسن حافظ مبروك
7







1979

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

محمد محمد على حسن
1 
محمد احمد محمد عبد الرحمن
2

كامل حسن بقناوى
3

محمود محمود حسن
4

محمد مصطفى عبد الحكيم
5

محمد خلف محمود
6

احمد محمد زيدان 
7










1980

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

محمد سيد عبد الفتاح
1 
عبد الرحمن السيد محمد الفقى
2

أحمد أحمد عبد الله السعدنى
3

محمد أحمد محمد حسين
4

سمير السيد مصطفى شندى
5

هانى محمد رشاد
6

محمد ابراهيم عبد الحميد
7


1981

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

محمد شريف محمد مصطفى
1 
محمود السيد محمد عبده
2

عبد الرشيد محمد محمد الحنبوصى
3

السيد أبو زيد الحنفى
4




1982

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

محمد عبد العزيز السيد
1 
جمعة السيد أبو سريع 2

محمد محمد بكر النجار
3


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (10 سبتمبر 2007)

1983

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

عمرو عبد العظيم عوض قنديل
1. 

الدبركى أمين محمد
2. 

طارق مصطفى الضوى
3. 

عصام الدين فكرى حسن
4. 

مسعود عبد الستار الحداد
5. 


1984

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

عاطف محمود مصطفى رمضان
1 
هشام ابراهيم عبد الفتاح
2

أشرف فوزى محمود
3

عامر محمد وفيق
4

عماد زكريا عبد الرحمن
5

هشام ابراهيم عبد الله
6


1985

الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

متولى محمود حسن شيحة
1

جسن مصطفى السيد
2

مصطفى أحمد عبد المجيد
3

نبيل محمد عبد الحافظ
4

ابراهيم عبد الهادى على
5

انور ابراهيم على ابراهيم
6








1986

الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

عمرو محمد فتحى محمد
1

ربيع عبد العظيم بدوى
2


1987
الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

ربيع يوسف السيد كريم
1

أشرف حسن خضير
2

عصام الدين حسن تونى
3




1988
الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

القطب محمود طايل
1

السيد عبد الرحمن السيد
2

عادل ابراهيم رجب
3

فتحى السيد عبد الحليم
4

محمد وفيق محمد عزت
5

مسعد محمد عبد الله
6

حسن أحمد محمود
7

عبد العزيز محمد عبد الحكيم
8

رأفت محمد حامد
9









1989
الاســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

عمر أحمد عمر خضر
1

أحمد خيرى عيد محمد
2

شاكر مرسى محمود
3

عماد عبد الحليم محمد
4

مسعد على عبد الرحمن
5

محمد نجيب عبد المنعم
6

خالد حسن ابراهيم
7

عثمان محمد طلبة
8

محمد أحمد عفيفى
9

مصطفى ابراهيم خضر
10


1990
الاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
م

سيد جميل لبراهيم
1

طارق جمال كيلانى
2

عبد الحافظ أحمد عبد الحافظ
3

كمال الدين لطفى محمد
4

محمد حمدى حسن
5

ممدوح لطفى حجازى
6

نبيل سعيد أحمد زويل
7

نعمان عبد الرازق عبد العظيم
8

هيثم حسنى محمد
9

السعيد على محمد الكيلانى
10

عبد الله محمود عبد الخالق
11

مصطفى عبد الله محمد
12

مصطفى نصر مصطفى 
13

أشرف على المرسى
14


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوكم فى اللة احمد منير عمرو الفرقة الثالثة فلزات ومناجم جامعة الازهر2007


----------



## مهندس أزهري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

والله ميعاد التقديم بالضبط ما اقدرش اقولك عليه بس هسأل 

اما بالنسبة للمواد الاسلامية 
ايوه لازم تدرسها """ اعرف شوية عن دينك يا اخى"""""

بس متخافش احب اطمنك كله بينجح العارف واللى ........ عارف برضه


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخوكم فى اللة احمد منير عمرو هندسة فلزات الازهر الفرقة الثالثة والحمد للة عندى معلومات كويسة جدا جدا فى هذا المجال من ناحية الدراسة او الدورات الموجودة سواء فى جامعة القاهرة او جامعة قناة السويس او جامعة الازهر او فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات ولى الحمد فى كل مكان من هذة الاماكن اصدقاء ولو حد عايز خدمة انا تحت امر الجميع اخوكم احمد منير رقم التليفون 0165156543 والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة


----------



## mazen_99 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته - ممكن يا باشمهندس احمد منير تعرفنا التفاصيل اكثر عن اماكن و اسعار و مده الدورات فى مجال التاكل لانى محتاجة جدااا ..
وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## saer_mounir (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## saer_mounir (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## benaraby (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم : يا بشمهندس احمد منير عمر لو سمحت انا عايز احضر دراسات عليا في علم الميتالورجي بس انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج و ومفيش في هندسة عين شمس (كليتي الكئبة ) دبلومة فيها و هندسة القاهرة برده بس في ناس رشحوا لي مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات فهل بيدي دبلومة و هل بيدي منح بره و بالنسبة لهندسة الازهر ممكن تديني معلومات عنها لو سمحت و شكرا يا باشا


----------



## benaraby (26 أكتوبر 2007)

علي فكرة انا كلمتك على موبيلك بس انت ما ردتش


----------



## أحمد زويل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

أخوكم_* أحمد بهاء زويل*_
هندسة الازهر
قسم تعدين وفلزات
الفرقة الثالثة
26_6_1986
محمول:
0102077728
من ميامى الاسكندرية
واتمنى لكم خالص التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد صلاح محمود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مرحبا شباب جامعة الازهر وهندسةالمناجم والفلزات 
اخوكم _احمد صلاح_
الفرقة الثالثة 
2007-2008
8-5-1986


----------



## أحمد صلاح محمود (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مرحبا _زويل، عبد النافع،_ وشكرا يا _منير_ على الموضوع
ومرحبا بكل من في المنتدى


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

مرحبا بك ياباشمهندس احمد صلاح


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع الدكتور محمد شريف الاسكندرانى نائب رئيسwww.eleskandarany.com
اكاديمية البحث العلمى


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أحمد زويل قال:


> أخوكم_* أحمد بهاء زويل*_
> هندسة الازهر
> قسم تعدين وفلزات
> الفرقة الثالثة
> ...



أهلا وسهلا بيك أخ زويل 

أخوك محمود أحمد علي 
هندسة قنا 
تعدين وفلزات 
الفرقة الثانية
أرجو التواصل


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أحمد صلاح محمود قال:


> مرحبا شباب جامعة الازهر وهندسةالمناجم والفلزات
> اخوكم _احمد صلاح_
> الفرقة الثالثة
> 2007-2008
> 8-5-1986



هلا بيك بشمهندس أحمد صلاح 
أخوك محمود أحمد علي 
الفرقة الثانية 
هندسة قنا 
تعدين وفلزات 
أرجو التواصل


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أردت الترحيب بالإخوة في هذا الموضوع البناء 
زويل واحمد صلاح 

وأشكر بشدة أخي أحمد منير عمرو 
لفتحه هذا الموضوع لمد جزور التواصل 
راجيا من الله ان يكون تواصلا دائما 
وهادفا بإن الله 
أخوكم 
محمود أحمد علي (الديب )
الفرقة الثانية 
قسم هندسة التعدين والفلزات جامعة الأزهر 
قنــــــــــــــــــــا
0103438035
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## benaraby (14 نوفمبر 2007)

يا م\ منير , يا باشا , لقد استقبلت رسالتك الكريمة و لكن عندما كلمتك لم ترد عليا , و ان كنا لا نستطيع التواصل عبر الهاتف فليكن عبر الموقع, طيب انا سؤالي محدد يا باشا هل تعطي جامعة الازهر العملاقة دبلومات في هندسة المواد و شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## benaraby (14 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشي يا بشمهندس احد منير انتظر ردك الكريم على طلبي الصغير و السلام عاى من اتبع الرسول الكريم (صلى الله عليه و سلم )


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*كيف تصبح عالما*

سلسلة جميلة جدا جدا جدا للدكتور راغب السرجانى يتحدث فيها عن اهمية العلم والتاريخ العضيم للحضارة الاسلامية فى هذا المجال اhttp://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=lecview&sid=985&read=0&lg=1031رجو من كل طلاب القسم تحميلها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد النافع (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ياريت يا مهندسين فلزات الازهر حد ينزل على المنتدى موضوعات مفيدة وليكن كتب عن اى حاجة تخص القسم ولو فية حد عندة حاجة عن اللحام ينزلهااو الاختبارات غير المتلفة وشكرا اخوكم عبد النافع


----------



## alwardrus (23 نوفمبر 2007)

أستاذ دكتور - أنور الورد
ماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 . 
دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 
في الوقت الحاضر - مدير لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفت-باشجيو بروجيكت.
كذالك في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيه
تحياتي لجميع 

الشركه 
http://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (23 نوفمبر 2007)

alwardrus قال:


> أستاذ دكتور - أنور الورد
> ماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 .
> دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003
> في الوقت الحاضر - مدير لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفت-باشجيو بروجيكت.
> ...


الأستاذ الدكتور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهلا وسهلا بك بين أبنائك

وأرجو أن لا ينقطع التواصل 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

اهلا وسهلا بيك يادكتور انور الورد وطلاب هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر سعداء جدا بحضرتك ونود التواصل بين هندسة مناجم وفلزات وحضرتك حيث ان جامعة الازهر وعلى الاخص خريجى هندسة المناجم والفلزات على مستوى علمى ودينى جيد فهم طلاب علم ودين اخوك فى اللة احمد منير عمرو


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

تحية خاصة من طلاب هندسة الفلزات جامعة الازهر الفرقة الثالثة الى زميل الدراسة المهندس هيثم محمد الدسوقى الطالب بالفرقة الثالثة اتصالات لحصولة على المركز الاول فى مؤتمر الكويت العالمى للاختراعات الهندسية ونتمى لة دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

الى طلاب القسم ارجو التواصل والاشتراك فى هذة الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ايوة يا جماعه لازم التواصل اكتر 
التواصل مش كلام بس
يعني كله لازم يشارك


----------



## احمدلبده (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس / احمد على لبده

الفرقة الثالثة مناجم وفلزات

جامعة الازهر
2007 - 2008

0102878694
من دمنهور - البحيره


----------



## احمدلبده (23 ديسمبر 2007)

ازيك يا باشمهندس منير وعامل ايه

بقولك انت نسيت ان الباشمهندس على قلك بطل رطرطه فى المنتدى وانتبه لمذاكرتك

واحب اقول لكل مهندسى الموقع كل عام وانتم بخيروجعله الله عليكم عيدا سعيدا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (9 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

رقم تليفون الدكتور عمرو قنديل 0120319904_ رقم تليفون الباشمهندس حسن 0108795634


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (16 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

رقم تليفون الدكتور سليمان عطوة 0129116554_0165637975


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (16 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

رقم تليفون المهندس على فؤاد 0124352626


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (17 يناير 2008)

*كتب فى الميتالورجى باللغة العربية*

يوجد كتب ميتالورجى(فلزات) باللغة العربية عن الصلب والمعالجات الحرارية _ والمعالجات الحرارية والسطحية للدكتور عزالدهشان جامعة الملك سعود_والاتزان الحرارى والاوجة_ وسبائك الفلزات الخفيفة_ والتآكل _ والفرن العالى _ وميتالورجيا المساحيقpowder Metallurgy_والصلب والعناصر السبائكية للدكتور احمد عامر _والفلزات تحت المجهر ترجمة الدكتور عبدالمجيدعامر_الخ فى كل مايخص الفلزات للاستفسار يرجى الاتصال 0165156543 او عن طريق المنتدى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (17 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

موقع يحتوى على العديد من الكتب الهندسية باللغة العربيةhttp://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## بترو انج (20 يناير 2008)

*ترحـيــب وتعـارف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم .. ازيك يابشمهندس احمد وكل هندسة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر 
انا طالب بالفرقة التانية بترول ... ارجـــــو التواصــــــــــــل :77: :77: :77: ..............


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (20 يناير 2008)

بترو انج قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم .. ازيك يابشمهندس احمد وكل هندسة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر
> انا طالب بالفرقة التانية بترول ... ارجـــــو التواصــــــــــــل :77: :77: :77: ..............



اهلا وسهلا بيك 
بترو انج 

وان شاء الله تكون اضافه ممتازة للموضوع 
اخوك 
محمود احمد علي 
هندسة الازهر تعدين وفلزات قنا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (20 يناير 2008)

*اهلا بكل طلاب هنسة تعدين وبترول الاهر*

اهلا وسهلا بك ياباشمهندس بترو انج وبكل طلاب هندسة بترول الازهر وياريت نتعرف اكتر واكتر


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 يناير 2008)

*ارقام تليفونات مهمة لطلاب القسم*

شركة الحديد والصلب المصرية 0225011577_شركة القاهرة لتكرير البترول بطنطا 0403336039_رقم تليفون الدكتور جمال الشربينى0105272688_رقم تليفون م احمد سلامة منزل 0402021085_م احمد محمود حمدى 0113200302_م احمد الشاعر 0107678188_م اسامة النجار0104661489_م حسين 0187471709_م زويل 0102077728_م سلامة0103585795_م عيسى النيجر 0162342785_م محمد مؤمن 0107445432_م حازم كليب 0122858132_م نافع 0100953605_م محمد نصير 0121852364_م الرفاعى 0103787009


----------



## عبد النافع (21 يناير 2008)

ازيك ياباسمهندس احمد منير بس انا معرفتش اقرا الرسالة عشان مشاراكاتى موصلتش 30 مشاركة وياريت تكون كويس


----------



## عبد النافع (21 يناير 2008)

سلامى لكل شعبة هندسة مناجم وفلزات ازهر وياريت يكون فية مشاركة من الجميع بموضوعات مفيدة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاك اللة خيرا يا اخ نافع وانا الحمد للة بخير والرسالة اللى انا بعتهالك كنت بقول لك انى على المنتدى دلوقتى والسلام ختام


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

دعوة الى طلاب القسم للتبرع الى اطفال غزة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (28 يناير 2008)

*دورات مساحة*

يوجد دورات مساحة مثل دورات الرفع المساحى باستخدام التوتال استيشن والgpsالخ من من دورات المساحة فى الهيئة العامة للمساحة بالدقى وهذةالدورات معتمدة وباسعار كويسة جدا


----------



## عبد النافع (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ياريت تكونو بخير طبعا الكلام لتالتة مناجم وفلزات وكل الموجودين


----------



## الشافعى الأزهرى (6 فبراير 2008)

الأسم/احمد ابراهيم المحلاوى الفرقه الثالثه هندسة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الازهر القاهره كل سنه وانتم طيبين وشكرا يامنير على المجهود الجميل ده


----------



## عبد النافع (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## عبد النافع (6 فبراير 2008)

سلامى ليك يامحلاوى


----------



## عبد النافع (9 فبراير 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وياريت يكون الترم التانى كويس ونعرف نفهم حاجة


----------



## الشافعى الأزهرى (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة و كل سنة وانتم طيبين ولو حد حضر الأسبوع ده يقولنا ايه الأخبار فى القسم


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخوتى فى الله جزاكم الله خيرا على الكلام الرائع لكن الموقع هنا للتحصيل العلمى ياريت نشارك اكثر اخوكم ابو بكر عمر عثمان وانى احبكم فى الله وياؤيت يمنير تحاول تشيل ارقام الدكاتره من الموقع السلام عليكم


----------



## عبد النافع (14 فبراير 2008)

كل سنة وانتم بخير بمناسبة بداية الترم التانى


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

الاخ ابوبكر اهلا بك فى الصفحات الخاصة بالقسم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 فبراير 2008)

أخوكم م/ وليد السيد شعلان - زفتى - غربية
دفعة 2004 مناجم وفلزات - أزهر - قاهرة
نفسى أقدم نصيحة لطلبة قسم التعدين والفلزات 
فيه شغل مفتوح جدا فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى فى تخصصين 
1- الدهانات الصناعية Protective Coating 
2- اللحامات Welding
ياريت اللى عايز معلومات أكتر يراسلنى 
0104108782

 ممنوع وضع البريد الالكترونى ممكن الحصول عليه من الملف الشخصى


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

الاخ الكريم وليد شعلان جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة النصائح الغالية ونرجو منك التواصل ولك جزيل الشكر والاجر العظيم من اللة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (2 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## الشافعى الأزهرى (3 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*



وليدشعلان قال:


> أخوكم م/ وليد السيد شعلان - زفتى - غربية
> دفعة 2004 مناجم وفلزات - أزهر - قاهرة
> نفسى أقدم نصيحة لطلبة قسم التعدين والفلزات
> فيه شغل مفتوح جدا فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى فى تخصصين
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا على بث روح الأمل فينا وده المتوقع من ابناء القسم اللى بيرشدونا الى مجالات العمل


----------



## احمد الازهري (5 مارس 2008)

اخوكم ​ 
المهندس : أحمد علي سعد 
مهندس معالجة حرارية بمصنع 27 الحربي
بكالريوس هندسة المناجم و الفلزات جامعة الازهر (القاهرة)2005
اشكركم علي المجهود الرائع ​ 
لمزيد من المعلومات شرفوني بموقعي www.engazhr.4t.com​ 
مع تمنايتي بالتقدم لهذا المنتدي الرائع​


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (18 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

جزاكم اللة خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 مارس 2008)

أخوكم وليد شعلان ارجو منكم زيارتى على موقعى www.leedoeng2010.jeeran.comأرجو التواصل معى من أبناء قسمى الأعزاءم/ وليد شعلان


----------



## ragyafwallah (26 مارس 2008)

*جروب خريجي قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الي كل خريجي قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات جامعة الازهر
لقد قمنا بانشاء ميل جروب لخريجي القسم لنتبادل فيه خبراتنا ونتواصل دائما
لقد تم انشاء الجروب منذ عامين وفيها الان خريجي دفعة 2006 ودفعة 1999
ارجو من كل مهندس يريد الانضمام ان يذهب للموقع التاليhttp://groups.yahoo.com/group/AUESMMD


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## bebo_s_80 (5 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (8 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

موقع هندسة الازهر www.azhreng.com المشرف العام مهندس احمد لبدة واحمد منير عمرو مشرف قسم هندسة التعدين والبترول


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (10 أبريل 2008)

*موقع هندسة الازهر*

موقع هندسة الازهر www.azhreng.orgمع تحياتى مشرف هندسة التعدين والبترول


----------



## محمد الدجوى (13 أبريل 2008)

السلم عليكم طلاب و خريجى هندسة الأزهر
م / محمد الدجوى دفعة 2006
انا فعلا مبسوط جدا بالمنتدى و بالمهندسين المشتركين و ارجو من الله العظيم ان يوفق الجميع
و على فكرة سوق العمل مفتوح جدا و كل واحد يقدر يبنى نفسة فى اى مجال هو يحبة و يختارة
باسى انا بنصح طلاب هندسة التعدين جامعة الأزهر انهم يستفيدو من الأساتذة الموجودين بالقسم
منهم د / عمرو قنديل
د/ أمير مهدى
د / احمد عتلم
و ربنا يوفق الجميع
و ارجو فى حالة طلب اى مساعدة من اى طالب مراسلتى على 
شكرا و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (16 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك بس وان شاء اللة يكون فية تواصل اكتر واكتر بين الدفعات السابقة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (28 أبريل 2008)

*السلام*

انتم فين يا شباب الازهر


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (6 مايو 2008)

*السلام*

السلاممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## الفلزات (15 مايو 2008)

الى السادة الزملاء جميع المهندسين ، ارجو من لدية معلومة عن دبلومة الازهر فى التاكل ان يكتبها لنستفاد منها ،،، وكم مصاريف الدبلومة وميعاد التقديم وهل هى خاصة بطلبة الازهر فقط 
ارجو الاهتمام 
مشكور جدا للجميع


----------



## محمدالسيدبطه (23 مايو 2008)

*مشارك جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أرجوا افادتى فى بحث عن الطائرات f16الحربية


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة المهندسين الجدد
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
ارجو أن تقبلوا العذر في التأخير 
ولكن ذلك بسبب الإمتحانات 
ان شاء الله بعد ما تخلص هتلاقوني هنا علي طول 
وعاوزين شغل كتير 
ومشاركات ممتازة لدعم قسم هندسة التعدين والفلزات 
أرجو أن لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
أخوكم 
محمود الديب 
هندسة الأزهر تعدين وفلزات قنا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (2 يونيو 2008)

*السلام*

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## المهندس/عبدو (4 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا اخوكم فى الله المهندس عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن فى كلية الهندسه جامعة الأزهر بقنا قسم تعدين وبترول ياريت ياجماعه تبقى المشاركات فعاله وننزل مواضيع مفيده وبرامج هندسيه حتى يستفيد منها المهندسين وغيرهم.
م عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن كفر بدواى القديم 0109085856


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (4 يونيو 2008)

*السلام*

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (7 يونيو 2008)

*مشروع مساحة المناجم*

ان شاء اللة مشروع مساحة المناجم يوم 23|5|2008


----------



## حاتم شعيب (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد بحوث باللغة العربية عن المناجم السطحية ووسائل النقل فيها وكيفية تفتيت الصخور


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (18 يونيو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

صعب انك تجد حاجة عن المناجم والطرق المنجمية باللغة العربية


----------



## المهندس/عبدو (19 يونيو 2008)

أخوكم المهندس م عبدالرحمن صالح عبدالرحمن عبدالباقى فازالله كفر بدواى القديم مركز المنصوره محافظة الدقهليه كلية الهندسه قسم تعدين وبترول جامعة الأزهر .


----------



## محمد جمال رمضان (19 يونيو 2008)

انا سعيد جدا بنشاطك يا احمد يا منير اخوك محمد جمال رمضان


----------



## hazm mohammed (20 يونيو 2008)

اللي عايز كتب في المساحه في شرح كيفية استخدام جهاز توتل ستيشن من نوع سوكيا وكمان من نوع لايكا يقلي وانا ارفعهوله بس يقلي كيفية الرفع علي الموقع................. بصراحه الكتابين جامدين جدا وشرح ملوش حل


----------



## أحمد أمين الشاعر (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا منير ابعتلى اميلك الخاص انا احمد الشاعر


----------



## مجدى السيد السيد (29 يونيو 2008)

_السلام عليكم اخوكم فى الله مجدى خريج القسم 2007 انا بمسى الاول على محمود حسانين ومن اراد اتواصل معى ] ويريت خريجى الدفعه يكلمونا ونعرف اخبارهم وغيرهم كمان انا برحب باى حد ووفقكم الله يامهندسى الامه الاسلاميه. _


----------



## مجدى السيد السيد (29 يونيو 2008)

ازيك ياحسانين اشمعنه 2003 يعنى مينفعشى 2007 اخبارك ايه يابنى واخبار الدفعه ايه واخبار انتيمك ايه مكنتش عشره ياولدى لو قرات هذه الرساله


----------



## مجدى السيد السيد (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا بااريد دورة Iwcf يريت حد يبعتهالى على اليهو ميل


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بيكم يا شباب


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (10 أغسطس 2008)

مين اللى بيدرس هندسة المناجم فى القسم


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2008)

*اللى بيدر س هندسة المناجم*

اللى بيدرس هندسة المناجم فى القسم الدكتور محمد عبد اللطيف والدكتور صلاح سابقا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجموعة مهندس احمد منير للمقاولات والتجارة*

مجموعة مهندس احمد منير للمقاولات والتجارة متخصصون فى بيع وشراء كافة الاجهزة المساحية والاعمال المساحية وجميع الاجهزة الملاحية والاجهزة البصرية 0020165156543


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (26 سبتمبر 2008)

hazm mohammed قال:


> اللي عايز كتب في المساحه في شرح كيفية استخدام جهاز توتل ستيشن من نوع سوكيا وكمان من نوع لايكا يقلي وانا ارفعهوله بس يقلي كيفية الرفع علي الموقع................. بصراحه الكتابين جامدين جدا وشرح ملوش حل



يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92764.html


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

الى اخوانى فى قسم هندسة المناجم والفلزات كل عام وانتم بخير ورزقنا واياكم المغفرة والفوز العظيم واحب اقول لدفعة 2009 اللى همة فى البكالوريوس السنة واللى انا واحد منهم واللى همة 32 طالب بان ان شاء اللة يكون منا خير مثل لكل الدفعات السابقة واللاحقة مع خالص تحياتى مهندس احمد منير


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اية يا شباب الازهر احنا عاوزين الموضوع دة على الصفحة الاولى على طول ياريت مشاركات اكتر


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة*

السللللللللللللللللللللللللام عليكم شباب


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*احمد منير عمرو*

السلام عليكم شباب الازهر


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام*

السلام السلام السلام


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رحلة الى مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان*

قامت دفعة هندسة فلزات جامعة الازهر بزيارة الى مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان الاثنين الماضى


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

احمد منير عمرو قال:


> قامت دفعة هندسة فلزات جامعة الازهر بزيارة الى مصنع الحديد والصلب بحلوان الاثنين الماضى



نريد تفاصيل الزيارة ويفضل لو توجد صور


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (17 فبراير 2009)

*العالم الجليل الاستاذ الدكتور احمد عبد العزيز عامر*

انتقل الى رحمة اللى تعالى العالم الجليل الاستاذ الدكتور احمد عبد المجيد عامر الاستاذ بهندسة التعدين والبترول


----------



## عبد النافع (18 فبراير 2009)

ياريت اى حد عندة حاجة مفيدة يرفعها على القسم عشان كلة يستفيد


----------



## عبد النافع (18 فبراير 2009)

ياريت ياجماعة كل الناس تدعى للمرحوم الأستاذ الدكتور عبد المجيد عامر (ربنا يتولاة برحمتة ويغفر له ذنوبة )


----------



## عبد النافع (18 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة بجد اى حد يدخل يدعى ان ربنا يعدى السنة دى على خير عشان السنة بجد رخمة اوى وياريت تكون مادة التصميم اسهل من الأقتصاد بتاعة الترم الاول (ربنا يستر ) كلة يدعى من قلبة


----------



## mohandesminer86 (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب الازهر إيه النور ده والله حاجه تفرح
أخوكم 
محمد السيد عبد العزيز
الفرقة الرابعه


----------



## عبد النافع (20 فبراير 2009)

ازيك يامحمد يابطة مش كل ماروح مكان الاقاك فية.روح ياعم ذاكر مادة الدكتور رضا الجديدة


----------



## أحمد زويل (23 فبراير 2009)

انت مش هتبطل كلام ابداً ياد يا نافع
ارحم نفسك وارحمنا شوية انت والواد منير
وعلى فكرة الدكتور عامر الله يرحمه كان اسمه محمد عبد المجيد مش احمد يا منير:73::73:


----------



## عبد النافع (26 فبراير 2009)

ماشى يازويل ياسكرة هبطل كلام عشان خاطرك بس شكلك هتتوهنا فى اسكندرية يوم الرحلة بتاعة شركة عز الدخيلة


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (5 مارس 2009)

*مقالة عن المرحوم الدكتور عبد المجيد عامر*

مقالات رياضية

أ. د. عبدالمجيد عامر 
عبدالرحمن فهمي 

مصر مليئة بالعقول المتفتحة الذكية الوثّابة.. ولكن أين التعليم؟؟!!.. أين التعليم لكي يغذيها وينميها ويصقلها ويضعها علي الطريق السليم؟؟!!.. لذا تجد كل علمائنا البارزين الذين أذهلوا العالم تلقوا تعليمهم في الخارج.. لذا أيضا لا تجد اسم جامعة مصرية واحدة ضمن أحسن خمسين جامعة في العالم.. ولو ذكروا أسماء مائة جامعة أو أكثر لن تجد اسم جامعة مصرية واحدة.. ونحن أصحاب أقدم الجامعات في العالم.. إذا لم تصدقوا اقرأوا هذه القصة. 
توفيت والدته فأصابه الاكتئاب وسافر إلي ألمانيا.. وفي مدينة أخن أكمل عبدالمجيد عامر تعليمه حتي حصل علي أعلي درجات الدكتوراة في أصعب علوم الهندسة.. وعمل في ألمانيا حيث مكث تسع سنوات كاملة.. وجاء إلي القاهرة ليعمل في كلية الهندسة جامعة الأزهر حتي وصل إلي وكيل الكلية. 
كانت له مفاهيمه الخاصة بعد أن اندمج في شعب له تقاليده وثقافته وعاداته.. لذا لم يعط دروسا خصوصية في حياته مستهجنا هذا العمل ومحاربا له.. بل لم يبع يوما ملازم كتبه رغم صعوبة مادته.. وكان يؤلف كتبه العلمية باللغتين العربية والألمانية ويهدي آخر أبحاثه إلي جامعته الألمانية في أخن.. اختاره الجميع رئيسا للرابطة المصرية - الألمانية.. فوهب نفسه لحل كل مشاكل الطلبة المصريين الذين يتعلمون سواء في ألمانيا أو في المدارس الألمانية بالقاهرة. 
تعجب رئيس ألمانيا السابق من عدم تكريم بلده لهذا النابغة العلامة الزاهد الذي وهب نفسه للإقامة في محراب العلم والمباديء.. لذا منحه أعلي وسام للاستحقاق الألماني.. وفي حفل بهيج ضخم أقامه سفير ألمانيا في مصر دعا إليه رؤساء الجامعات وزملاءه أساتذة كليته وبعض سفراء أوروبا بالقاهرة تم تتويجه بالوسام الألماني.. وسط غيبوبة مصرية!!. 
لذا تقرأ في جريدة الأهرام يوم الخميس الماضي نعيا بقلم سفير ألمانيا بالقاهرة الذي كان أول حضور سرادق العزاء مع زوجته وجميع أعضاء السفارة. 
هكذا ينبغ شبابنا في الخارج.. شبابنا الذين تتاح لهم فرصة الدراسة في الخارج.. أمثال الدكتور عبدالمجيد عامر. 
هل تريد قصة أخري؟! 
جارنا في العباسية "ممدوح سليمان غنام" نجل المرحوم محمود سليمان غنام باشا وزير التجارة والصناعة.. عندما وقف أبوه أمام محكمة الثورة هاجر إلي كندا بعد تخرجه في كلية الهندسة جامعة فؤاد الأول بعامين.. حيث أكمل تعليمه وأصبح أستاذا في الجامعة ثم رئيسا للجامعة.. ثم.. ثم.. ثم.. وزيرا للتعليم في كندا..!!!. 
والعزاء ليس لأسرة الدكتور عبدالمجيد عامر بل لأسرة التعليم في مصر.. ولأسر تلاميذنا جميعا!!!.


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (5 مارس 2009)




----------



## محمدعبدالرؤف (20 مارس 2009)

السسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام عليكم


----------



## وليدشعلان (1 مايو 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون , رحم الله الدكتور عبدالمجيد عامر فهو استاذ فاضل طيب القلب رؤوف بطلابه أبا فاضلا واستاذا جليلا , اشهد ونشهد له جميعا خريجى دفعة 2004 تعدين وفلزات بحسن الخلق ورجاحة العقل وطيبة القلب ,
رحمك الله أبانا الفاضل وأستاذنا العزيز وأسكنك الله فسيح جناته .

م / وليد شعلان - مهندس جودة دهانات صناعية - قطر
Painting Inspector
CCIC Company - Qatar
009743008098
0020104108782


----------



## السادات السيد (6 مايو 2009)

انتو جامدين ةاوى ليه
العلم ينتفع به


----------



## mh2007 (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم محمد همام خريج هندسة الأزهر شعبة مناجم وفلزات 2007
اعمل الان فى مجال التفتيش الهندسى فى شركة بتروجت


----------



## عبد النافع (31 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بيك ياياشمهندس محمد همام وياريت يكون فية تواصل ونستفيد من حضرتك خاصة وانا على وشك الانتهاء من دورة التفتيس الهندسى واتمنى من حضرتك النصيحة


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

والله الواحد محتار ياريت ياباشمهندس محمد همام تنصحنا نعمل ايه لان بجد الواحد محتاج لكم الايام دى اوى انا ما كنت متخيل ان الواجد يبقى محتار كدا لان انا خريج جديد


----------



## وليدشعلان (3 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام على كل اخوانى وزملائى بملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام على كل اخوانى وزملائى بملتقى المهندسين العرب

أعرف نفسى لكم , البعض هنا يعرفى والكثير لا يعرفنى

وليد السيد شعلان

هندسة التعدين والبترول - جامعة الأزهر - 2004

أعمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى منذ تخرجى , فى مجال الدهانات الصناعية
( Protective Coating ) , انا الآن فى دولة قطر أعمل هناك منذ حوالى 9 أشهر .
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق وانصح الخريجى الجدد بأخذ دورات تفتيش هندسى لأن سوق العمل مفتوح وبغزارة شديدة , كما انوه بأن مجال اللحامات والدهانات من افضل المجالات فى مصر والدول العربية 

تقبلوا وافر تحياتى 

مهندس / وليد شعلان 

009743008098


----------



## محمد كامل احمد (4 أغسطس 2009)

*دهب*

شكر للصناااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (5 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم شباب*

شكر لانضمامك مهندس محمد كمال ونرجوا المزيد من المهندس وليد شعلان


----------



## عبد النافع (8 أغسطس 2009)

انا خريج 2009هندسة تعدين ازهر وخلاص اخذت الشهاده المؤقتة وتقريبا خلصت دورة ndt وعاوز افادة من حضاراتكم فى موضوع التقديم للشركات . يعنى ابعت الcv بتاعى دلوأتى ولا استنى لما اعرف موقفى من الجيش خاصة انى دفعة اولى وهعرف موقفى كمان شهر ونص


----------



## عبد النافع (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر ياباشمهندس وليد واتمنى ان تزودنا بالعديد من الاميلات والعناوين للشركات التى تعمل فى مجال الفحص الهندسى


----------



## m_bajoory (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم:34:​


----------



## m_bajoory (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم :18:


----------



## m_bajoory (12 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اخوكم محمد الباجورى .دسوق.كفر الشيخ.
داخل رابعه تعدين باذن الله
واود معرفة اسعار واماكن دورات التفتيش 
وهل هذا المجال شغال.وكذالك افضل اماكن
واسماء دورات المساحه .ياريت حد من الاخوه
المهندسين الافاضل يفدنى


----------



## m_bajoory (13 سبتمبر 2009)

_لماذا لاتوجد تفعيلات وردود ومشاركات اكثر خاصة واحنا فى اجازه_


----------



## عبد النافع (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بيك ياهندسه وبالتأكيد العمل فى مجال الفحص الهندسى افضل ولكن على حسب راحتك انت وشوف انت حابب تشتغل فى ايه


----------



## m_bajoory (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكرا مهندس عبد البافع على الرد ولكن يريت ترد على بقيةالسؤل بالنسبه للمكان والسعر .وكنت عاوز اعرف معلومات عن دورت ndt _​


----------



## عبد النافع (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه ياهندسه ازهر مفيش حد موجود ليه ربنا معاكم كلكم ويوفق الجميع


----------



## simoway (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني تحية للجميع 
ابحث عن معلومة مفصلة قليلا عن منحنيات التاكل potentio dynamic مع امكانية توضيح كيفية استخراج المعطيات منه ولو بأختصار


----------



## وليدشعلان (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

أبناء قسم التعدين والبترول / جامعة الأزهر

اين الجميع , لا ارى مشاركات , لم العزوف والتواصل


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (18 يناير 2011)

نحن هنا كيفك مهندس وليد بارك الله فيك ياخى القسم هادا بالذات لا أحد يساعد فيه


----------

